# ISO Malabi or Mahalabiya recipe!



## XeniA (Jun 1, 2006)

This is a continuation of my "Lebanese cream?" thread, but I now know the proper name of what I'm looking for.

Please don't offer a Google -- I've done that. I'm looking for someone who's Lebanese or lives in Lebanon* and who's really familiar with this dessert.

Thanks!

* it may well be a part of other cuisines too -- I think it's popular in Israel, for instance. I just happen to have discovered it in a Lebanese restaurant.


----------



## Haggis (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm a big fan of Lebanese and Middle Eastern cuisine in general and have a number of recipes from that region. This could be what you are after, the spelling is similar.

Muhallabeya

5 cups milk
100g (1/2 cup) ground rice
75g (1/3 cup) sugar
30-45ml orange flower or rose water
45ml clear honey
75g (3/4 cup) mixed almonds and pistachios, coarsley chopped

Bring the milk to the boil then mix the ground rice to a paste with 150ml water and pour into the milk, stirring vigorously.

Bring back to the boil very slowly, stirring all the time to prevent lumps forming. Cook until the mixture thickens then add the sugar. Add the orange flower or rose water and stir well. Pour into a serving dish and leave to cool.

To make the syrup, mix the honey with 60-75ml of water, warm up slowly so that the honey melts. Cool before pouring over the dessert then decorate with the nuts.

Serves 4-6.


----------



## XeniA (Jun 2, 2006)

Hi Haggis --

Thanks VERY much! The ingredients of the recipe you posted sound spot on and the name's pretty close, so I'll give it a try tonight!

This is a really refreshing summer dessert, by the way. If you haven't tried it -- do!

Thanks again,
Ayrton


----------



## Haggis (Jun 4, 2006)

Let me know how it goes, I have not tried that recipe yet. One thing that I like about that recipe is that seems to be lacking the overdose of sugar that  typifies many Arabic (and surrounding cuisines) desserts and sweets. They are all delicious, but it is very easy to feel a bit worse for wear after one too many.


----------



## saraalattas (Sep 21, 2008)

hi im new to this forum, iv just been searching google for a recipie for mohalibiya/muhallibiya/malibi which brought me here.
 its 5:30am and ive decided to try to concuct my own recipie for this dessert , i used this rice flour i brought from our local ethnic grocer, the result is a /gloopy/ sludge which resembles wallpaper paste. i'm assuming rice flour is not the correct thing to use in this recipie?   if so what is ground rice . 

please help, i love this desset and the grocers have run out of the instant mix pack


----------

